# Opera



## Beanstalker1 (7 mo ago)

My name is Stefano I am a dramatic tenor and I can tell you that the true dramatic tenor of the 20th century was in 1918 and 19 and Rico Caruso and the rest was just one Mario del Monaco this was a true dramatic I studied with the grandson of our total Arturo Melocchi and fully understand the difficulty of building this technique I would also put in of course Lauritz Melchior, I love be happy to answer all questions.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome Beanstalker1. Your post looks more suited for the opera forum. I'll move it there.


----------



## Beanstalker1 (7 mo ago)

That is fine with me, thank you


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Beanstalker1 said:


> My name is Stefano I am a dramatic tenor and I can tell you that the true dramatic tenor of the 20th century was in 1918 and 19 and Rico Caruso and the rest was just one Mario del Monaco this was a true dramatic I studied with the grandson of our total Arturo Melocchi and fully understand the difficulty of building this technique I would also put in of course Lauritz Melchior, I love be happy to answer all questions.


Hello and welcome, Beanstalker:
Why would you not consider Franco Corelli along with (En)rico Caruso and Mario del Monaco?


----------



## kappablanca (9 mo ago)

nina foresti said:


> Hello and welcome, Beanstalker:
> Why would you not consider Franco Corelli along with (En)rico Caruso and Mario del Monaco?


Corelli was more of a spinto, wasn’t he? Usually people call Caruso a spinto too, but his timbre seems to be quite dark in some remasterings.


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

Beanstalker1 said:


> My name is Stefano I am a dramatic tenor and I can tell you that the true dramatic tenor of the 20th century was in 1918 and 19 and Rico Caruso and the rest was just one Mario del Monaco this was a true dramatic I studied with the grandson of our total Arturo Melocchi and fully understand the difficulty of building this technique I would also put in of course Lauritz Melchior, I love be happy to answer all questions.


Welcome to the forum. What do you think about Georges Thill and Set Svanholm?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, can we hear you sing somewhere? You Tube or another music site?


----------

